# Framing a Closet & Laminate Flooring



## Chuck (Nov 25, 2006)

This is my first post here but since We bought our first house in November, this forum has provided me with lots of help. Now I'm looking for some more. Here's the question:

Shortly after moving in, we installed a floating laminte flooring in our basement family room (half of the room is our daughter's playroom). Now we'd like to frame in a closet. I'm unsure how to lay the baseplate for the new wall which will partition off the closet. Should I:

1. Cut out a retangular section of laminate slightly larger than the baseplate (I would use a circular saw with some 'one-by' stock screwed onto the bottom the shorten the depth of cut) and lay the baseplate directly onto the concrete subfloor.

or

2. Lay the baseplate on top of the laminate but drill oversize holes where the screws (anchoring the baseplate) pass thru the laminate. The idea being to allow the floor to continue to "float."

I hope I've adequately described what I'm thinking about doing. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't think "allow the floor to continue to float" is that critical... as there are still three other direction the floor can flow along... If it were me, I would just simiply lay them on top of the floor and drill it the similar way as there are no flooring.... and "2. Lay the baseplate on top of the laminate but drill oversize holes where the screws (anchoring the baseplate) pass thru the laminate. The idea being to allow the floor to continue to "float."" won't work either due to the pressure of the bottom plate being act against the flooring... unless you really make it so strange that the bottom plate only be support by the screw points which is very strange to me.... I think many places the laminate flooring floating actions got killed such as a 2000 lbs furnitures being put on there such as a piano...etc....



well... but then.. I am not a perfectionist... see what the floor expect has to say here....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Chuck said:


> This is my first post here but since We bought our first house in November, this forum has provided me with lots of help. Now I'm looking for some more. Here's the question:
> 
> Shortly after moving in, we installed a floating laminte flooring in our basement family room (half of the room is our daughter's playroom). Now we'd like to frame in a closet. I'm unsure how to lay the baseplate for the new wall which will partition off the closet. Should I:
> 
> ...


 
Answer: 

1. Cut out a retangular section of laminate slightly larger than the baseplate (I would use a circular saw with some 'one-by' stock screwed onto the bottom the shorten the depth of cut) and lay the baseplate directly onto the concrete subfloor.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Do NOT put the sole plate on top of the laminate. Trim it with a circular saw first.:thumbup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Rehabber said:


> Do NOT put the sole plate on top of the laminate. Trim it with a circular saw first.:thumbup:


Just what I said....:thumbsup: (but in your words)

Seriously.....It is a laminate floor. A 'floating-floor' for a reason....NEVER should it be nailed down stationary....

All exterior edges should have a space (expansion gap)....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 25, 2006)

Atlantic & Rehabber,
Thanks for your advice. Even as I was posting I knew in my heart that not putting the wall on top of the floor was the right way to do it. I think I was just hoping for an excuse not to cut a big hole in my new flooring. Thanks again.


----------

